
Die Gedanken Sind Frei - bitdiddle
http://emoglen.law.columbia.edu/
======
bitdiddle
This talk explains some of the motivations of free software, and it's relation
to the sharing of knowledge and ideas. I'm prompted to post it after reading
some of the comments about Knuth's view of software patents.

~~~
rml
Thanks for posting this. A truly inspiring speech given by someone whose life
is rooted in an awareness of history and whose actions today seek to serve
those who will come next. An impressive man.

